# f2a - where are you?



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

We are currently talking to our agency about f2a.....but think wales are behind the rest of the UK in terms of legislation etc

for those of you taking part in f2a where are you in the UK? england, scotland, wales, ireland?

can you give me some idea please? will post in post placement too. 

thanks all.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We did fta and we're in Cambridgeshire.


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

F2a and I'm in Northamptonshire.  Funnily enough near becs40.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Doing fta currently and in London.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks all...did you/are you all being placed with a newborn? 


I have posted more in post placement - I am trying to answer some questions as agency are struggling. 


thanks


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We were linked with our son when he was 2 months old. Because of the way court cases were going at the time (2014) the la weren't sure on how it would work out so they delayed placing him with us until the placement order had gone through so he was 6 months when he was placed.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

bec thanks i'll respond in post placement.


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Our lo was placed with us at 4 months.  She will be 8 months when we get placement order and go to matching panel.  We can then apply to the courts for her adoption order.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks ultra. can i ask why she didnt come as a newborn? 
are you approved as a foster carer? and was that specifically with her in mind, or just in order to do f2a? 

thanks


----------



## Thepinklady (Apr 16, 2014)

I have pm you with our experience. Hope it helps.


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

I will pm you too


----------

